# Opening day strike out.



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Launched at sun up from Navy point and found a good chop in the bay, made it out the pass and got into some 2-3 rollers, so max speed for my 19' CC would be 14 mph to 3 barges. Pulled up to about 20 boats, wind was kicking, I tried to run the boat for the other three on the boat and keep them over the wrecks but with the other boats, the wind, the waves, and trying to keep three lines out of the prop it was useless, managed one lane snapper. Headed back in trolling for kings, got one medium and one big Spanish. Headed to McRae for a cold drink and some food, after an hour we thought about trying to go back out (this is around noon, and NO WAY, white capping at the pass, and the bay was MISERABLE, beat up all the way back to Navy point. What a day !!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't believe that...should have at least trolled in fer a king or 2!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

We got a king


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ya gave it a shot..... More than I gave it.... good for you


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Jim, that is the roughest I have ever seen the bay and it not be storming. On the way in we saw birds BUSTING the water and we were so beat up we just said the hell with it. LOL


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Jim, that is the roughest I have ever seen the bay and it not be storming. On the way in we saw birds BUSTING the water and we were so beat up we just said the hell with it. LOL


 yep been there done that. Not much fun when its like that. I'm not far from the pass now (inland about 5 miles) and the wind is cranking pretty good. Looks like the forecast will hold its predicted course...


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

that's the down side to a small boat, we rolled out early in a 27 prokat. 6 people on and managed 10 really!!!!! nice snapper. So much for them being endangered


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's why I went yesterday and will go again next week when all the hyper-fisherman-gotta-get-a-snapper-opening-day-or-I'll-die boats are on their trailers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> Jim, that is the roughest I have ever seen the bay and it not be storming. On the way in we saw birds BUSTING the water and we were so beat up we just said the hell with it. LOL


I got caught in a storm in my 19 ft CC years ago.....it took me 45 minutes to get from Garcon bridge to Archie glover!!!!!! Never been soooo scared especially since Logan was with me and he was only about 7!!!:001_huh: 5-7's and they came outta no where!!!


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

I went out this morning from Sherman cove at 0530. Parking lot was full had to park across the street. Was a bumpy ride in my 17 foot Nitro to the Three Barges. Started at the first barge but there were to many boats. Went east where there were four boats anchored. Checked my sonar and found a few spots and started drifting over them. Using cut cigs we were catching small reds and mingos. caught a pinfish and cut him up a bit bigger caught to nice ones back to back off the same bait. My partner did the same and we left with a to man limit. Trolled back towards the pass and hooked up and landed a large Spanish. Seas were starting to roll at 2 to 3 so we headed in. Actually forgot to take pictures of our catch but all in all was a good day. Guess that will be the end of my snapper fishing this weekend. I wish everyone else tight lines and lots of fish. Thank you to the Vets and to those still serving.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my god, that was you in the black bass boat ?????? We were thinking "What the hell is he doing out here (three barges). LOL


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We were out there today. We skipped bait boat and caught a bunch of rubies and pin fish. Hindsight maybe we should have got some live cigs. We hit multiple spots with a lot of marks but we had a difficult time finding legal snapper. Maybe the big boys were looking for live cigs. We did manage quite a few triggers that went back to bottom and a monster gag grouper. We worked way too hard not to go with a limit


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of idiots out there today. Seemed to be a number of boats just wondering around finding boats on spots. We were east and boats would come up from no where buzz us then head south. Price I pay to fish opening day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> A lot of idiots out there today. Seemed to be a number of boats just wondering around finding boats on spots. We were east and boats would come up from no where buzz us then head south. Price I pay to fish opening day.


Yep... had 4 run on us in 30 minutes. Pretty sad.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Yep... had 4 run on us in 30 minutes. Pretty sad.


and thats why I wouldn't fish personal spots today. I was actually going to go SW, but we stayed home. Glad we did.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

We struck out on red snapper, but managed 1 lane and a couple kings. Heading back in, we found some bait popping the surface and no one else around. After the first king, a couple boats came in like porpoises after a hooked fish. At least we got 2 kings and a bonito on that spot. It was a rough ride out and back in, and we were thoroughly exhausted.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

We left at 3 AM Sherman Cove had 1 spot left close to ramps. Offshore it looked like new York city boat lights everywhere at 3 AM. Got our limit for 3 and was back at 10 AM. yes it was a solid 2 to 3 close together with an occasional 4 footer out of the East. Fun riding the waves home. Im going Anchor hunting on the barges and Gilcrest next calm day. at 10 am those spots had more boats on them than vehicles in Sherman Cove.


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

I slept in waiting for another day.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

The Red Snapper are spawning. I just don't understand why they open the season during spawn.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

chad403 said:


> The Red Snapper are spawning. I just don't understand why they open the season during spawn.


To keep them from over populating the Gulf....lol


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

Cleaned 10, only 2 had eggs, roe or whateves ya call it.

...only 2 of em were knocked up


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

The yellow is eggs and the white row is sperm


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I to struck out! me and my crew worked very hard for an empty fish box! Spent the entire day bouncing from spot to spot east of destin. They just seem to be dormant


----------

